# chris king headset press adapter???



## thegood (Jan 11, 2004)

is it really necessary? i've been using a washer that fits over the spindle of my $40 nashbar headset press...the washer is large enough to make contact with the headset cup and not the bearing itself. seems to be working ok, but i have to make sure that i do one cup at a time very carefully.

i'm thinking about spending the $$ to get the adapter, but is it worth it? if you don't use the adapter, what do you all do? someone also mentioned that he has set king headsets without any adapter (i.e., he just used the headset press directly on the bearing surfaces).


----------



## S-Works (Dec 30, 2003)

thegood said:


> is it really necessary? i've been using a washer that fits over the spindle of my $40 nashbar headset press...the washer is large enough to make contact with the headset cup and not the bearing itself. seems to be working ok, but i have to make sure that i do one cup at a time very carefully.
> 
> i'm thinking about spending the $$ to get the adapter, but is it worth it? if you don't use the adapter, what do you all do? someone also mentioned that he has set king headsets without any adapter (i.e., he just used the headset press directly on the bearing surfaces).


I've been using this with no problems for a few years now.


----------



## thegood (Jan 11, 2004)

*me too*

until i bought a real press


----------



## badlander (Feb 4, 2005)

*I have the Nashbar press*

and have used it to set the Chris King headset - two of them without the special CK adapters. No problems. It is not like you are using it to set a ton of force on the bearing like on a half-shaft in an auto.

I don't think the adapters are necessary. But, I also have all my bearing surfaces faced, and the bearing tend to go in easily (easily using the press) without a lot of force being applied and I make sure they seat evenly all around.

Those Nasbar tools are a bargain.

Rick


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

I've been using, um, MikeT's methods (the lowest tech there is) forever on my own bikes. installed both my kings a couple of times, and a bunch of other cartridge HSs using the wonderful properties of cellulose. Keep meaning to make my own press but never get around to it. If you're a shop, or install lots of nice headsets into nice framesets and can write off parts as a tax deduction, go nuts on the king/park option. If doing your own...save that money for nice parts.

- Joel


----------



## samstlouis (Jun 9, 2005)

*press*

having worked in several shops I have seen all sorts of things used to install headsets, bottombrackets, races, etc. worse things worse when working at a poorly outfitted shop, I would find a washer, adaptor, or something that would suffice to use with a park, or other brand press. something is better then nothing. the crown race on your fork is of most importance, if a shop pulls out a steel pipe and slides it on your fork, crap on yourself jump over the counter and rip it from there hands. but for what you are doing your method will work as long as you are carefull. As for the guy with the board and hammer, oh my lord!!
I have seen it done many times, but your luck will run out one day and you will ruin something.


----------

